# Zippin Calahoo x FC Wilsons Famous Amos SH



## Anaconda Pintler

Just to let a few of you know I bred my Zip dog to Amos, Amos is a FC and SH already and is not even 3 yet! If I am not mistaking he also won the National Derby Championship, he is one of the nicest running wires I have laid eyes on with style to burn! Combine him with Zip's run and natural bird finding ability and I am hoping this litter will be the real deal! They should have plenty of big run and bird finding bred into them. Both dogs are OFA good.

Zippin Calahoo

















Zip has been hunted extensively from horseback, here she is with a morning take of Sharptails, we shot one bird per covey. I did not want a whole bunch of birds falling around her being young and just broke over the summer, he handled it like a veteran standing thru the fall each time! I cannot wait until she whelps and trial season next fall after hunting season!

FC Wilsons Famous Amos SH









Here is Amos found standing at the National Championships in Nebraska by the scout, Like I said STYLE to burn,


----------



## Theekillerbee

Looks to be a great combination. You'll have to keep us posted on the pregnancy/litter.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

You still giving me pick of the litter?


----------



## TAK

Looks good! I like Daddy!


----------



## bwhntr

Should be some nice, big runnin bird dogs!


----------



## Anaconda Pintler

TAK said:


> Looks good! I like Daddy!


What the hell is wrong with mommy? TAK you disapoint me crap look at the LONG tail! :lol:


----------



## TAK

Anaconda Pintler said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good! I like Daddy!
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is wrong with mommy? TAK you disapoint me crap look at the LONG tail! :lol:
Click to expand...

I done told'chew me liky momma some time ago! Daddy is new to these eyes! Plus I like the white! Got to love White!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Ya, that white is pertty. Must be the EP in him!


----------



## TAK

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Ya, that white is pertty. Must be the EP in him!


I done learned you to! It is the GSP that is part of the GWP make-up! Kids..... :shock:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler

Easter pups she has had three really healthy looking strong males so far! Keep you posted!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Three males already! Gooooood! Save me the one with the biggest ****-n-balls! 8)


----------



## Anaconda Pintler

Sorry Tex the litter was sold out before they were born, Now I have to explain 33 of the 37 they are not getting a pup! We knew there would not be 37 pups but that is how many on the list for this breeding, she only had four this first litter!


----------



## SFWG

Only an idiot would take 37 names for a litter.


----------



## deadicatedweim

I would rather be number 37 in hopes 30 others financing or wives changed there mind then to have completley missed the chance on some good dogs. And when you dont get a pup on the first litter it helps to get a better spot on the second litter.


----------



## TAK

deadicatedweim said:


> I would rather be number 37 in hopes 30 others financing or wives changed there mind then to have completley missed the chance on some good dogs. And when you dont get a pup on the first litter it helps to get a better spot on the second litter.


Amen! A buddy's of mines dog had 3 litters and I think 54 pups! Might even been 64? Hard to remember! To bad she was a **** and she would do anything! She was a puppy producing SOB!


----------



## Anaconda Pintler

Matt said:


> Only an idiot would take 37 names for a litter.


Pull your head out of your arse "idiot" I fully explained to every person that called that they were more than likely would not get a pup out of the litter due to the response of this breeding, and every one of them stated well just keep my name on the list cuz you never know what may happen, so I did. I did not take or hold deposits for any of the pups, so can you explain to me how and why I am an idiot? Or are you just being a prick with that remark? Probably the latter.......Sage or Mr. Wood****, I mean Mr. Kryptonite!!! Dip****! :roll:

That is not what I wrote but it is automatically not letting me say prick!! :wink:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

> That is not what I wrote but it is automatically not letting me say less than admirable being!!


What? :shock:


----------



## SFWG

You are the idiot to think that something might happen for the 37 person. It had to be that FC you breed. Pretty **** funny for a guy whose camp could not break a couple setters in 5 months. I suppose you guys had them broke to piss right???


----------



## TAK

Matt said:


> Pretty **** funny for a guy whose camp could not break a couple setters in 5 months. I suppose you guys had them broke to **** right???


No matter how much you rub a turd you just can't polish it! You of all people should know this! :shock:


----------



## SFWG

I would bet that is why he has lost all of his hair.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler

Again coming from someone with a winning trial record as you this and everything you reply to is worthless! How many wins and CH do you have? That is what I thought and you are telling me about broke dogs hahaha that is funny, and yes Tak you are right about a turd, that is what I said about those two p.o.s. the second I saw them! Go spin another pigeon and let your broke dog point it you idiot!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Now now, I got in trouble for calling folks idiots on a different thread. It's perty obvious the mods haven't seen this one yet... 

Lets play nice. AP, you know he says what he says JUST to get under your skin. And it worked, again... Matt, be nice, those dogs were boot licking, collar shy, worthless animals when JW got them, and he had them hunting, standing birds and retrieving when he got done. I WITNESSED IT! I also witnessed how they were when they arrived in camp. He made tremendous progress with those dogs and got WAY more out of them than I ever expected him to. What happened to those animals before JW got them and after they left is anyones guess... I really don't know why I'm beating this old horse again... Anyway, JW is a great trainer, my setter is in the final stages of being broke up there right now and he has done a fantastic job with her. ZERO problems. Please don't bash a program you know little to nothing about on a public forum.

Respectfully,

Tex


----------



## Anaconda Pintler

Ha ha Tex you are right cuz I hardly think this chump has any gravel in his gut or spit in his eye! I am just funnin' with him you know giving him what he wants and that is trouble, or at least a good ol' name calling argument! I wish him luck at the Sharptail, those birds there will not be dizzy, it is gonna take a bird dog to play there! If he wins it I will be the first to congrad him and of course if he does not show or finish I would never say a word and still congrad him for his effort! :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## Califbowmen

Great pics and beautiful dogs. I hunt chukar and pheasant with a wirehair and a yellow lab. Both dogs work well together and boy can that wirehair swim and retreive. Good luck with your dogs and have a great season.


----------



## TAK

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Now now, I got in trouble for calling folks idiots on a different thread. It's perty obvious the mods haven't seen this one yet...
> 
> Lets play nice. AP,
> Respectfully,
> 
> Tex


Please tell me you are not serious.... Go to the freezer and grab you the biggist freaking steak and eat it! This is not like you to go all LOVE not HATE! Better yet put that boy of yours on here! He'll jaw it up a bit! Either that or locate your wifes purse... they are in there! :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

I felt like being nice for a change. You should try it sometime.

.....Wait, you're a cop, never mind. You people eat your own young. :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhntr

Come on Darin, grow a new set...You know, Tex, epek, and I went out for sushi yesterday, and Tex was offering hugs when we left!!! No kidding! He has turned hippie or something..


Maybe Zim can tell you where your set is hiding!


----------



## stucknmud

bwhntr said:


> You know, Tex, epek, and I went out for sushi yesterday, and Tex was offering hugs when we left!!!


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Introducing the kinder gentler Tex...  

Zimm is a great teacher.


----------



## TAK

I like the old Tex... the one with a F-bomb in every sentence!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

TAK said:


> I like the old Tex... the one with a F-bomb in every sentence!


Ya, well on Zimms recommendation I replace "that" f-word with "*FABULOUS!!!"*


----------

